# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фон для фото.

## phenix1997

Рулон 1 м * 1м 50 см. С одной стороны отверстия для подвеса. Материал - типа клееночного. С одной стороны гладкий, с другой тисненный без бликов. Моется. Цена 150 грн. Район ж-д вокзала.

----------

